# Winterizing your RV. Warning about poor RV antifreeze



## KKDESIGN (Dec 25, 2017)

I wish to warn users about this particular product, the label says minus 50, but it's minus 15 outside and the jug of antifreeze is frozen solid. I certainly hope I don't have issues in the spring with plumbing.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2017)

I have seen it freeze but just be slushy not hard froze


----------



## Steph (Feb 15, 2018)

we use an rv and marine and we've owned several campers and haven't noticed any issues in plumbing


----------



## KKDESIGN (Feb 16, 2018)

Steph said:


> we use an rv and marine and we've owned several campers and haven't noticed any issues in plumbing


I don't know what brand you use, or where you live or what your low temperatures are. but what I said about that particular brand that it's rated for minus 50 and the temps have been nowhere near that cold and the stuff is frozen solid, the whole jug. I am only trying to warn people about that brand. Use it at your own risk.


----------



## KKDESIGN (Feb 16, 2018)

C Nash said:


> I have seen it freeze but just be slushy not hard froze[/QUOT
> I don't know what brand you use, or where you live or what your low temperatures are. but what I said about that particular brand that it's rated for minus 50 and the temps have been nowhere near that cold and the stuff is frozen solid, the whole jug. I am only trying to warn people about that brand. Use it at your own risk.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 16, 2018)

I live in Alabama and weather is seldom in teens.  I think it had gone down in single digets when the antifreez got slushey in the gallon container.  I had left it out side exposed because I   had heard it would do that


----------



## KKDESIGN (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't know where most of you live or what temps you get, but -15 is a warm winter day here. -40 is not uncommon, so the comments by warm weather residents about slushy are kind of irrelevant, the stuff was not "slushy" It was frozen "SOLID" at -15.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 6, 2019)

I see your original post was 2017. Did you have and damage? Maybe it freezes and dont expand but i have see whete it says 50 below  i grnerally blow my lines here now but seldow have extended hard freeze here.


----------



## Philipclopez (Mar 15, 2021)

I always use RecPro antifreeze to protect motorhome's water system throughout the year. I chose to buy online because the cost is a lot lower than buying from my local RV dealer.


----------



## henryck (Apr 13, 2021)

I used the Peak RV antifreeze and had no issues.


----------

